# Cambodia bans e-cigs



## Hooked (24/3/21)

https://www.khmertimeskh.com/50828739/cambodia-bans-e-cigarettes
23 March 2021

"... Chairman of the National Authority for Combatting Drugs Ke Kim Yan released an instruction last week to ban all kinds of products related to [heated tobacco products] HTPs or [Electronic nicotine delivery system] EDNS in Cambodia..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/3/21)

We’re talking about a country where 1 official “released an instruction to ban ALL types of products etc.” for the whole country... kind of surreal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964 (25/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> We’re talking about a country where 1 official “released an instruction to ban ALL types of products etc.” for the whole country... kind of surreal


Jip but "kopdoek" in SA and "Greg Hunt" in AU did exactly the same. Granted "kopdoek" did it during lockdowns only. But it still illustrates the unrestricted egotistical bureaucratic complete backwards approach govt have to anything. And the sheeple still believe govt are on their side to be trusted and look after their best interest. Unbelievable!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

